# STICKY - Breeding related articles



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Both links go to here:

Information Center Portal

Welcome to the third, completely revamped edition of the Piranha-Fury.com Information Center, released in January 2006. A treasure trove of informative and useful aquarium-related articles, detailed DIY-instructions, handy calculators, many dozens of comprehensive species profiles of both piranha's and popular non-piranha fish, and much more....

If you have any questions, remarks or comments, found any incomplete or incorrect information, or have suggestions to improve these pages even further, feel free to contact us by using the contact form.

For now, enjoy this section of Piranha-Fury.com, and don't forget to come back from time to time to see if any new articles, profiles, etc. have been added since your last visit!

Please update the links!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just check opefe, its probably the best info that you can easily get. Link at the right of the page under the aquascape sponsor banner.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah opefe


----------



## Fishnut2 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------

